# tire chains: 4-link vs 2-link?



## Realist

Anyone know how much more effective 2-link tire chains are than 4-link? Twice as much, marginal, no difference?

Although 4-link chains ($50) are half the price of 2-link ($100), I have this funny feeling that 2-link are significantly (more than 2x) more effective than 4-link and might be worth the extra money. Anyone have any real world experience between the two?

The 2-link chains have twice as many "rungs" (using ladder terminology) as the 4-link. My guess is that 4-link chains will allow the tire to spin between chain rungs, gain speed, and as a result just slip through the next rung. My analogy is to think of a tire chain with only a single rung (kind of like the emergency ones). They will only catch once per tire revolution, allowing the tire to mostly spin.

If true, then the 4-link will allow the tire to gain spinning momentum, reducing the effectiveness of each chain rung. The 2-link will almost always have a rung in contact with the ground and will avoid any spin completely, in theory.

Is this just the rambling of a hypothetical armchair quarterback? I've never used chains before, so I have no idea how they would perform.

Also, I'm planning on getting v-bar chains, if that makes any difference. I need them for mud and don't plan to use them on concrete. Will also use them for plowing snow on a gravel driveway.

I suppose if the 4-link chains don't work well, I can buy another set and install them over the original, in essence creating a 2-link chain.

Thoughts, advice, input?

Thanks!


----------



## guest2

2link work much better and ride alot smoother. 4link you get that on/off thump as you ride, kinda uncomfortable. Vbar is great for anything but concrete or asphalt, it will damage these surfaces. As for putting one set over the other, I don't think that will work. One set can be hard enough to get tight. You need to let some air out of the tires, then make them as tight as possible, and re-inflate the tires. So, trying to put a second set over this sounds almost impossible, even if the second set was put on at the same time as the first, it would hard to keep the spacing correct and keep them from slipping as you inflate the tire.
4link will spin more like you said as there is less chain in contact with the surface.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *4link work much better and ride alot smoother. 2link you get that on/off thump as you ride, kinda uncomfortable. Vbar is great for anything but concrete or asphalt, it will damage these surfaces. As for putting one set over the other, I don't think that will work. One set can be hard enough to get tight. You need to let some air out of the tires, then make them as tight as possible, and re-inflate the tires. So, trying to put a second set over this sounds almost impossible, even if the second set was put on at the same time as the first, it would hard to keep the spacing correct and keep them from slipping as you inflate the tire.
> 2link will spin more like you said as there is less chain in contact with the surface. *


Think you have that reverced sixer. The 2link chains have a x link every 2 side links, and 4 link every 4


----------



## guest2

Paul
You're right, thinking one thing and typing something else DOH!!!
Thanks
(OK I corrected my last post ,brain fart, I guess.)


----------



## guest

i have no reference point.. i bought the 2 link.. but they cost 64$ plus shipping was around 75$ heres the link..

http://tirechain.com/23X10.50X12.htm


----------



## Realist

Thanks, simple_john, that's exactly where I was planning to order mine. I am planning on getting the v-bar, which is $95 for the 2-link and $57 for the 4-link. I'm assuming the v-bar will be better in mud, hopefully at least 50% better given it's 50% more expensive.


----------



## guest

you know, i have to check mine now.. i dont think i got the Vbar but i use mine mostly for winter.. I guess i cheaped out on my tractor and got the regular ones..


----------



## tjw in kans

realist, dont know what your situation is exactly as far as needing traction in mud, but for my use ag tires with wheel weights seem to work well for me, i had to mow 1/2 acre last sat afternoon after 3 inches of rain in the am at my lake property because this is the only time i had until returning next weekend and the weeds were already 6 to 8 inches tall, it left tire prints in the dirt where no grass has grown and a major clog under the deck, but never slipped a wheel. i also got the 2 link vbar chains from tirechain.com for winter use over the ag tires but either had too little snow or way too much snow to try them out with a plow. i have also seen where others have added chain links in the center perimeter of the tire between the existing crosslinks for use with ag tires, looks interesting and a summertime project.


----------

